# Raceglaze Wheel Sealant



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just bought some of this product and wonder if you can apply it over Planet Polish WS&S.
Also have CG Wheel Armour so so would this go over or under the Sealant.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Dave I think best if under other products for longevity. But it's so easy to use you can top once a month literally spray leave 5 mins wipe. Will say the spray head are not great on these few people had issues with them I decanted to better bottle.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i think he got the one with the different kind as he bought the 250ml not the 500ml, i had a bad spray head on the 500lml told mark on here and he sent me the new kind free of charge.
its best to apply on bare metal mate, clean the wheels, dry them then spray it on leave a few minutes and buff then 30mins later spray leave a few minutes and buff and will easily get 6 months from 2 layers


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Would always apply to clean bare paint. 
As above so easy to top up. 
I always recommend this to my mates as it's the easiest to apply for those who are not bang into detailing, coatings are best just to much prep/price for them. 

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys, appreciate the replies, yes it is the 250ml bottle.


----------



## Moleyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Can the Planet Polish WS&S be applied over the raceglaze or is the WS&S now redundant?

I only ask as I use WS&S on my wheels but am looking for anything that would be simple to apply and be as effective. I have some 19" rims on my Golf and whilst they really look good I am finding I spend more time cleaning them than I do the car!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

One or the other mate. Have you considered a coating? Initially it takes a while to prep and apply but after that you will get over a years protection with only normal shampoo needed to clean. 


Gonz.


----------



## Moleyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> One or the other mate. Have you considered a coating? Initially it takes a while to prep and apply but after that you will get over a years protection with only normal shampoo needed to clean.
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks Gonz -I have considered Gtechniq C5 before but if I use this to seal the wheels do I still need to add something to get a good shine? To be honest that's why I stuck with the WS&S to get a nice glossy finish.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

yeh if you make sure the wheels are really clean and dry, apply c5 then you can use raceglaze nano wheel seal or planet polish on top, race glaze has a little bit of wax in it and makes my diamond cuts bling.
but i dont use it on top of c5 just 2 layers like i said above


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Moleyboy said:


> Thanks Gonz -I have considered Gtechniq C5 before but if I use this to seal the wheels do I still need to add something to get a good shine? To be honest that's why I stuck with the WS&S to get a nice glossy finish.


If you polish the wheels to a good finish before you apply the C5 then you are going to seal that in!!!
No need to add anything on top.

Gonz.


----------



## Moleyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> If you polish the wheels to a good finish before you apply the C5 then you are going to seal that in!!!
> No need to add anything on top.
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks Gonz - Will try the C5, hope I can pick some up at this years Waxstock - My first time!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah Gtech have a stand there, it was packed last year I had to wait 10 minutes before being served. You can have a gaggle too. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------

